# wedding gift



## Buga (Apr 15, 2015)

http://[img]http://i.Rule #2/6EA3dRM.jpg[/IMG]
Cutting puzzle board ,with names on the other side MARIJA&STANKO

thicknes 35 mm X 360mm square

http://[url=http://Rule #2/6EA3dRM][img]http://i.Rule #2/6EA3dRM.jpg[/url][/IMG] http://i.Rule #2/6EA3dRM.jpg http://i.Rule #2/o0dbwcd.jpg 

Regards,
Dario

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 15, 2015)

That is really darn cool and impressive! Im sure they will love it!


----------



## justallan (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool! Do you cut all the pieces by hand or on a cnc?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Practical good looking gift! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2015)

Nicely done Dario


----------



## gvwp (Apr 25, 2015)

Simply BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Very impressive. Good job.


----------



## Buga (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanx for your comments guys,I will put video, so you can see some details how I making puzzles

Best regards,
Dario


----------

